# Introducing Our new little one!!!



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Been quiet for a little while but back now and would like to introduce our new little one.

Little Miss Khaleesi Rose came 3 weeks early. Born Dec 24th @ 7:38pm

5 Days old in this pic:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a sweetie! Congratulations!!!!
I love the name too


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha love the Games of Thrones reference 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations, she is beautiful. And I bet she is great to cuddle with, what with the absence of quills and such


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats Yara! She is so beautiful!! 

What a wonderful early Christmas present for you!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

aww  congrats!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is a cutie.  Is she letting you get some sleep?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeee, congrats!  She's beautiful!! I hope you guys are all doing well and she's being a good girl!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! I'm not familiar with the name. How do you pronounce it?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful! She is an absolutely lovely baby! I wish her a long and prosperous life and one filled with fun and laughter.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

Love babies!!! So adorable and sweet!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh congratulations!  She's beautiful. I hope she's letting Mommy get some sleep!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Christmas baby! 
Two days of gifts in a row, can't go wrong. 
Congrats!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she is a real darling and an amazing baby. She would sleep through the night if we allowed her to but I wake her up for feedings. She is awake a fair amount during the day as well but she does sleep quite a bit of course.


----------

